# Grosses Trialersterben ?



## Balu. (25. September 2006)

Sind Trialer vom Aussterben bedroht ? 

Immer weniger neue Leute fangen mit trialen an und unter Ebay sind 4 Trialrahmen auf den ersten Seiten ...   (Sofortkaufen in China nicht mitgezählt)

Ist was passiert ? Oder habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## trialsrider (25. September 2006)

bist du deppert??  

es fangen immer mehr an!

Bei uns in der Stadt bin ich vorbild von allen kleine
10-16 jährigen knirpsen die trialen wollen! ca 10 stück!  

also der Sport wächst und wächst! 

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2006)

da kann ich dir nur zu stimmen martin, und man ließt auch abund zu mal was im forum, das Trial im Fernsehen gezeigt wird. und manchmal ist auch was kleines in bike magazinen zu finden. also trial wächst, und wird auch populärer und das ist sehr sehr gut.


----------



## trail-kob (25. September 2006)

ob das gut ist sei mal dahingestellt aber tot ist trial nicht falls dich das beruhigt. die meisten fahren eben gern unauffällig und nicht im rampenlicht. oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Jim Space (25. September 2006)

"if you think bmx is dead - then it is
and if you ride your bike - then it ain´t. that´s all there is to it" Eddie Roman aus "ride on" (bmx video von 1992)

das zitat stammt zwar aus einem bmx video und ist bezogen auf die bmx szene, ich denke man kann aber das aber auf jeden bereich übertragen.

die aussauge sollte klar sein.

deshalb              ride on!


----------



## MontyXL (25. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> bist du deppert??
> 
> es fangen immer mehr an!
> 
> ...



da sieht man mal wie tief die Jugend schon gesunken ist. MIt solchen Vorbildern  Hauptsache du sagst denen das die 20" viel geiler sind.


----------



## Monty rules (25. September 2006)

ich hab vor 10 wochen angefangen, ( fah 20") bei uns im dorf  sind 2 die trial fahren, ich uns nochjemand, und iener will sich noch nen 20" holen, also eig stirbt es nicht aus!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. September 2006)

Also wir in Chemnitz können uns auch nicht beklagen. Schon alleine in unserer Stadt werden wir jetzt bald auf 12 mann kommen und da sind die Leute aus Thalheim noch net mal mitgezählt.


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2006)

also wie viel trialen es in berlin gibt, kann man wohl schlecht sagen, ich höre immer wieder von leuten das die trial fahren, aber vll. könnte man so 30-50 trialer hier zählen. oder was sagen die anderen berliner dazu


----------



## isah (25. September 2006)

ich hab versucht leute zum trial zu bringen, aber bis auf meine schwester hatten alle recht schnell keine lust mehr auf trial... das eine problem des sports ist der preis.. trial kostet ein vermoegen.. und das andere, wenn man die grund techniken mal raus hat.. am beispiel vom mador aus dem forum.. es hat vll 2-3 monate gedauert und er konnte quasi jede grundtechnik, mal vom hook abgesehen..  ist es einfach langweilig, der sport 'flasht' nicht.. und nach einer gewissen zeit geht es einfach kaum voran.. und es dreht sich letzendlich nur noch um cm, und darum diese zu halten..

das ist meine sicht der dinge. jemand der den sport wirklich nur als nebenbei hobby betreibt, so 2x die woche oder so.. fuer den ist das vll ok, kA


----------



## tinitram (25. September 2006)

@Balu.
Trialersterben gibts hier in Berlin nicht... hier gibts immer wieder Nachwuchs.

Ich glaub deine Ebay-*Studie* ist nicht repräsentativ - das zeigt nur dass die Leute Ihre Teile nicht mehr über ebay hergeben wollen. (da bekommst ja nix mehr für ein gebrauchtes rad)



isah schrieb:


> ... ist es einfach langweilig, der sport 'flasht' nicht.. und nach einer gewissen zeit geht es einfach kaum voran.. und es dreht sich letzendlich nur noch um cm, und darum diese zu halten..



Ja - da haste Recht, das kann auf gewisse Personenkreise langweilig wirken. Ich denk aber dass die die diese Sportart ernsthaft betreiben wollen nen anderen Ehrgeiz entwickeln. Es geht eben nicht darum, vor möglichst großem Publikum (bevorzugt der anderen Geschlechtsgattung zugeordnet) aktionsreich und auffällig auf einem Hindernis herumzuspringen oder herunterzuspringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (26. September 2006)

zitat trinitram:  Es geht eben nicht darum, vor möglichst großem Publikum (bevorzugt der anderen Geschlechtsgattung zugeordnet) aktionsreich und auffällig auf einem Hindernis herumzuspringen oder herunterzuspringen

Und ganz genau darum geht es!  

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst! Bei mir geht es nicht nur um cm...klar bin ich manchmal
geil drauf hohe Sachen zu rocken! Und das ist auch sehr wichtig beim Trial
weil es einfach eins der wenigen Erfolgserlebnisse ist die man beim Trial hat!
Aber manchmal macht es einfach nur spaß neue Sachen zu probieren und
vorallem Smooth zu fahren! Besonders wenn man so wie ich das Glück hat öfter
mim Mücke zu fahren!   Das inspiriert schon sehr!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## roborider (26. September 2006)

Wir sind hier nur noch 3 Trialer von ehemals 10-12


----------



## biketrialer (26. September 2006)

viele leute sehen den sport denken geil das will ich auch können und dann kaufen die sich ein trialbike:
so dann fahren können sie dann aber noch lange nicht, die meisten sehen dann erst das das nicht einfach mal nen sommer dauert bis man gut ist sondern das es viele jahre intensives training bedarf!
und dafür haben 95% der leute kein bock mehr heute, weil ihnen das alles nicht schnell genung geht!
das das trialen viel energie kostet ist ganz klar vor allem wenn man nebenher noch schule, arbeit, studium usw. hat und man vielleicht max. 1 std pro tag zum fahren kommt aber 1 std pro tag ist besser als gar nicht! 1 std richtig training und das fast jeden tag bringt dich schon ziemlich weit!
ich persönlich könnte mir mitlerweile nach all den jahren keine leben ohne trialbike vorstellen das gehört einfach zu mir dazu
bei uns in der gegend habe ich sehr viele leute gesehen die angefangen und auch wieder aufgehört haben, aber das ist denk ich mal überall so......bei uns rennen halt die kidies mit fussball rum oder hängen vorm pc, mitm fahrrad sieht man selten welche
klar wenn ich sehe was in schatthausen an nachwuchs nachkommt das ist schon toll was die da auf die beine stellen, aber in gegenden wo es keine trialvereine gibt da wird es schwer nachwuchs ranzuziehen
aber ich finde es auch schön zu lesen das in städten wie bonn oder berlin richtig viel nachwuchs gibt, das ist sehr gut für unseren sport!
in diesem sinne 
trial forever


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2006)

jo das ist wohl auch so ein prob. das es sehr wenig vereine gibt. Denn in der gruppe machts einfach mehr bock und man lernt viel viel schneller. Ich hab z.b. den roller in 2 wochen halbwegs gelernt, also plus ein paar mal versuchen in früheren zeiten. aber wenn man mit guten leuten unterwegs ist (in meinem falle 2 wochen mit mücke, isah, und den leuts aus mitte) dann hat man das ganz schnell gelernt, ich ich komm jetzt mitm roller höher als mitm treter/tipper. 
Also wenn man das ganz ein wenig organisieren könnte, würde noch mehr nachwuchs nach kommen.


----------



## V!RUS (26. September 2006)

isah schrieb:


> das eine problem des sports ist der preis.. trial kostet ein vermoegen.. und das andere, wenn man die grund techniken mal raus hat.. am beispiel vom mador aus dem forum.. es hat vll 2-3 monate gedauert und er konnte quasi jede grundtechnik, mal vom hook abgesehen..  ist es einfach langweilig, der sport 'flasht' nicht.. und nach einer gewissen zeit geht es einfach kaum voran.. und es dreht sich letzendlich nur noch um cm, und darum diese zu halten..



Meine Meinung! Die meisten Leute sind erst mal abgeschreckt vom Preis. 

Bei uns im Verein ist es auch oft so, dass wohl einige Kinder anfangen, weil sie  gesehen haben, dass das ziemlich gut ausschaut, wenn da ein Typ, der schon 6 Jahre fährt, ein bisschen auf einem kleinen Fahrrad rumhopst, aber dann hören sie oft auf, weil sie nach ein paar Monaten eben noch nicht so gut sind wie der. 

Aber im Allgemeinen würde ich auch sagen, dass der Sport eher Zuwachs findet.


----------



## AxLpAc (26. September 2006)

also hier in leipzig seh ich nirgendwo nachwuchs 

die genannten gründe sind auf jeden fall richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (26. September 2006)

Ja, und bald bin ich hier der einzige, weil alle weggehen. das kotzt mich derbst an


----------



## tony m (26. September 2006)

es ist schlichtweg falsch zu sagen heutzutage kommt mehr trial im tv als vor jahren. vorbei sind die zeiten von jump the bus, monatliche trialer-wetten bei "wetten, dass...?!" berichte in jugendsendeungen, vtt paris, audi tt-gewinne bei ner samstag abend show auf sat1 etc......    es wird weniger, weil sich die tv sender alle auf die gleiche hirnamputierte zielgruppe stürzen.... auf dsf (einst mal ein sportsender, wo auf stoke auch mal petr kraus ne show fahren durfte oder trial/mtb videos vorgestellt wurden) werden nur noch halbnackte mädels mit dicken titten abgebildet die beknackte rätsel "präsentieren". Ein blick in die "musiksender" (der name ist schon lang nicht mehr programm!!!) zeigt uns womit die jugend abgespeist wird. auch hier erinnere ich mich an grandiose sendungen a la mtv sports. (ok, auch keine musik, aber halt irgendwo kultur, kunst (?))

das ist aber nicht der punkt. es gab immer "massenkompatibeles programm", immer leute, die nicht über den tellerrand gucken wollten da sie in dem was sie angeboten bekommen aufgehen. (nicht falsch verstehen, ich urteile nicht schlecht über die, sie sind scheinbar glücklich)

"wir" trialer haben relativ wenig einfluss auf die anzahl der leute die den sport ausüben. wir können uns nur representieren. Auf shows, wettkämpfen, in den straßen. Dabei sollten wir auch nach der 10.frage am tag ...(kein stuhl)... immer noch versuchen freundlich zu bleiben. Aber wenn jemand trialen will, dann muss es von ihm kommen! 

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass trial immer kleiner bleiben wird als bmx. das hat vor und nachteile. für "profis" wie benito oder kenny eher nachteile...man vergleiche das vermögen eines dave mirras... 

aus zeitmangel beende ich diesen beitrag nun, möchte aber noch erwähnen, dass die signatur von balu sehr witzig ist.


----------



## biketrialer (26. September 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Ja, und bald bin ich hier der einzige, weil alle weggehen. das kotzt mich derbst an




dann gehts dir ja wie mir!
wir sollten eine fahrgemeinschaft bilden......


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. September 2006)

hehe, gerne, aber da liegt bissl weg dazwischen, denke ich mal


----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2006)

isah schrieb:


> ich hab versucht leute zum trial zu bringen, aber bis auf meine schwester hatten alle recht schnell keine lust mehr auf trial... das eine problem des sports ist der preis.. trial kostet ein vermoegen.. und das andere, wenn man die grund techniken mal raus hat.. am beispiel vom mador aus dem forum.. es hat vll 2-3 monate gedauert und er konnte quasi jede grundtechnik, mal vom hook abgesehen..  ist es einfach langweilig, der sport 'flasht' nicht.. und nach einer gewissen zeit geht es einfach kaum voran.. und es dreht sich letzendlich nur noch um cm, und darum diese zu halten..
> 
> das ist meine sicht der dinge. jemand der den sport wirklich nur als nebenbei hobby betreibt, so 2x die woche oder so.. fuer den ist das vll ok, kA



nana!.. wo bleibt da die kreativitaet? trial ist weitaus mehr als nur cm und der weg dahin. ich finde es als den freeride schlechthin...nahezu alles ist moeglich(im rahmen des materials und des mensch. koerpers). die techniken sind die taktik und das bike das instrument um scheinbar unmoegliche hindernisse zu ueberwinden.
wie hoch, wie weit, ... man letztendlich springen kann, ist doch wurscht! geht der spass und die motivation neues zu machen verloren, dann wird es langweilig. das hat, wie ich finde, aber nichts mit der dauer des "dabei seins" und dem koennen zu tun. da kann ja jeder selber was gegen machen.

wer bewusst trialt und nicht alles was andere koennen auch sofort machen will, sich also zeit laesst, hat in ein paar jahren immernoch was zu erreichen und kann es aufgrund von der erhalten gebliebenen gesundheit auch angehen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Meine Meinung! Die meisten Leute sind erst mal abgeschreckt vom Preis.



Glaub ich nicht so ganz. Gibst unzÃ¤hlige teure Hobbies. Wenn man alleine sieht wieviele Stadt-Assis Auto "tunen" als Hobby haben...
Und von denen gibst in jeder noch so kleinen Stadt 10 StÃ¼ck.
Wintersportler/Snowborder oder so haben auch sehr teure AusrÃ¼stung.

Die Freeride und Dirt Szene wÃ¤chst unglaublich schnell und da kostet ne Gabel oder ein DÃ¤mpfer mal 500â¬. Hab schon unzÃ¤hlige Kids gesehen auf vollgefederten +2000â¬ RÃ¤dern.

Gibst meiner Meinung nach diese HaupgrÃ¼nde.

1. Relativ lange Lernzeit bis man selbst die grundlegenden Sachen machen kann.-> keine Geduld.

2. Es ist eine langsame Sportart, auch kaum drehungen usw... alles was schnell ist kommt besser bei den "kids" an.

3. Die Sattelosen RÃ¤der, schreckt den 0815 trial interesierten schon ab.

4. Keine Lokalen LÃ¤den die TrialrÃ¤der fÃ¼hren, gibt ja eigetlich nur Trialmarkt und biketrial-germany IM NETZ. Wenn man nie auf TrialrÃ¤der stÃ¶sst dann  kommt man auch nicht in Versuchung nur mal mit dem Gedanken zu spielen sich ein Trialrad zu kaufen.
Man stelle sich vor es gÃ¤be trialrÃ¤der in jedem gut sortierten MTB laden... 
Allein das wÃ¼rde schon dazu fÃ¼hren das Kinder und erwachsene die RÃ¤der sehen, danach fragen, sich vielleicht beraten lassen weil sie neugierig sind.
Wenn ich ein Downhill bike was mir gefÃ¤llt auf der StraÃe sehe und ich den Besitzer frage:
"wow cooles bike wo haben sie das denn her? Der Sport wÃ¼rd mich schon interesieren" und der dann sagt
"gibst nur im Netz, gibt in DE auch nur 2 wirkliche LÃ¤den die das fÃ¼hren".

Dann mÃ¼sst mich das Rad und der Sport schon seeeehr interesieren das ich das alles im I-net recherchiere und dann so mutig bin mir tatsÃ¤chlich eins zu holen obwohl ich noch nie eins gefahren bin oder es in einem Laden gesehen hab.


----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Keine Lokalen Läden die Trialräder führen, gibt ja eigetlich nur Trialmarkt und biketrial-germany IM NETZ. Wenn man nie auf Trialräder stösst dann kommt man auch nicht in Versuchung nur mal mit dem Gedanken zu spielen sich ein Trialrad zu kaufen.
> Man stelle sich vor es gäbe trialräder in jedem gut sortierten MTB laden...
> Allein das würde schon dazu führen das Kinder und erwachsene die Räder sehen, danach fragen, sich vielleicht beraten lassen weil sie neugierig sind.


stimmt genau. ich hab meins immer im laden stehen und werde staendig drauf angesprochen. letztendlich konnte ich dadurch auch das monty an den mann bringen


----------



## korat (26. September 2006)

das große problem ist die einsamkeit damit.
hier: ich bin der nachwuchs, ich habe seit einigen wochen ein trialbike (mit sattel, ja und?), aber niemanden, der mit mir üben ginge.
nach ewiger arbeit habe ich nun z.b. endlich einige leute davon überzeugen können, mit mir klettern zu gehen, aber trialen? da redet man gegen wände. (naja, mich brächten auch keine 10 pferde zum fußballspielen oder so)

einen verein gibt es nicht, und alleine mit einem lehrbuch in der stadt herumzustehen und grundlagen zu üben kann einen schon etwas nachdenklich stimmen, vor allem, weil ich es für wichtig halte, etwas gezeigt zu bekommen und korrigiert zu werden. auf vieles kommt man einfach nicht.

das nicht vorhandene netzwerk läßt viele wohl nicht auf die idee kommen, sich überhaupt damit auseinanderzusetzen.

aber laß ich mich kleinkriegen? NO WAY!


----------



## florianwagner (26. September 2006)

ich muss cryo recht geben, vor allem bei dirt und freeride kommt es den meisten nicht auf fahrtechnik an, sondern halt möglichts hohe sachen runterzuspringen oder über irgendwelche högel zu fliegen und das kann man mit so gut wie gar keiner technik auch noch ganz gut. ausserdem isses zur zeit total cool und angesagt und in jedem besseren bikeladen vertreten.
trial is halt wirklich n sport wo man lernen will und sich immer weiter verbessern will, vor allem technisch und dann halt in der sprunghöhe und -weite. aber die meisten ham keinen bock sich mit etwas intensiver zu beschäftingen, das womöglich jahre dauert bis man es richtig beherscht und alleine so was zu machen fällt sowieso schon von anfang an aus. meist isses auch son cliquen ding, also es fahren n paar und da will man dazugehören, aber eigentlich is der sport nebensache. hauptsache man hängt mit den coolen typen ab. 
also bin seit jahren der einzige trialer hier in würzburg und mir isses auch wurscht, ob ich alleine fahre oder nicht. weil ich das ganze für mich mache und nicht für die leute die aussenrum stehen und gaffen oder weil ich irgendwo dazugehören will. natürlich isses cool wenn man nen trainingspartner hat, am besten noch auf gleichem level, dann kann man sich immer wieder gegenseitig pushen.
den meisten fehlt einfach der antrieb sich alleine mit etwas zu beschäftingen das relativ schwer ist und viel übung in anspruch nimmt und das allgemein eher unbekannt ist und deshalb nicht so super cool ist. 
aber das ständige training und versuchen IST trial und nicht die fertigen moves die am ende dabei raus kommen.


----------



## trialsrider (27. September 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> ich muss cryo recht geben, vor allem bei dirt und freeride kommt es den meisten nicht auf fahrtechnik an, sondern halt möglichts hohe sachen runterzuspringen oder über irgendwelche högel zu fliegen und das kann man mit so gut wie gar keiner technik auch noch ganz gut. ausserdem isses zur zeit total cool und angesagt und in jedem besseren bikeladen vertreten.
> trial is halt wirklich n sport wo man lernen will und sich immer weiter verbessern will, vor allem technisch und dann halt in der sprunghöhe und -weite. aber die meisten ham keinen bock sich mit etwas intensiver zu beschäftingen, das womöglich jahre dauert bis man es richtig beherscht und alleine so was zu machen fällt sowieso schon von anfang an aus. meist isses auch son cliquen ding, also es fahren n paar und da will man dazugehören, aber eigentlich is der sport nebensache. hauptsache man hängt mit den coolen typen ab.
> also bin seit jahren der einzige trialer hier in würzburg und mir isses auch wurscht, ob ich alleine fahre oder nicht. weil ich das ganze für mich mache und nicht für die leute die aussenrum stehen und gaffen oder weil ich irgendwo dazugehören will. natürlich isses cool wenn man nen trainingspartner hat, am besten noch auf gleichem level, dann kann man sich immer wieder gegenseitig pushen.
> den meisten fehlt einfach der antrieb sich alleine mit etwas zu beschäftingen das relativ schwer ist und viel übung in anspruch nimmt und das allgemein eher unbekannt ist und deshalb nicht so super cool ist.
> aber das ständige training und versuchen IST trial und nicht die fertigen moves die am ende dabei raus kommen.




GOTT DEIN AVATAR IST SO HÄSSLICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. September 2006)

Hallo

bei uns im Dorf, ja im D O R F ! ! ! ist Trial mittlerweile schon etwas populärer geworden. An Fahrrad-Trialern haben ich jetzt schon 5 Leute die mit mir zusammen trainieren und außerdem noch zig Motorradtrialer, mit denen wir aber nichts zu tun haben.

Biketrial = Geduldsspiel  und das ist denke ich das größte Problem. Ich finde aber nicht dass es eine austerbende Sportart ist. Bei uns in der Gegend ist genau das gegenteil zu betrachten. 

Außerdem kommt noch dazu dass ein Trialbike für außenstehende ziemlich hässlich und komisch aussieht. Dagegen ist ein Downhiller beispielsweise ein richtiges geschoss mit üppige Federweg und seiner robusten Bauweise. Und auf ein solches Bike setzt man sich drauf und kommt schon irgendwie den Hang runter beim Trial sieht das ganze schon anders aus....

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (27. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> GOTT DEIN AVATAR IST SO HÄSSLICH!



tja, das bin ich...


----------



## biketrialer (27. September 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> hehe, gerne, aber da liegt bissl weg dazwischen, denke ich mal



ja leider ist das viel zu weit!


----------



## jockie (27. September 2006)

Denke auch, dass Trial eher ein günstiger Sport ist. Man darf ja nicht immer die Preise für die neuesten und schönsten Teile zugrunde legen. Außerdem fängt Trial das ganze Jahr vor der Haustüre an und nicht in den Bergen oder auf dem Wasser, wo man erstmal mit dem Auto hinfahren muss.
Wenn man die Kosten für ein schon sehr feines TrialBike pro Jahr (...und wer schrottet schon jedes Jahr eines? Außer dir Nils! *g*) mal runterrechnet kommt man auch _nur_ auf ungefähr 100 Euro im Monat.
Werkzeuge usw. kommen noch dazu, aber dabei spart man auf lange Sicht ja.

Ob jemand dabei bleibt oder nicht ist in meinen Augen einfach 'ne Charakterfrage.

Meinetwegen muss der Sport überhaupt nicht größer werden. So, wie er derzeit ist, kann jeder daraus machen was er will...gemeinsam fahren, alleine fahren, im Verein fahren, Wettbewerbe fahren.
Die Preise für Teile würden mit der Popularität ohnehin nicht sinken und derzeit hat man auch noch 'nen recht guten Überblick darüber, was gute und was schlechte Teile(-hersteller) sind.
Selbst die Preise von handgemachten deutschen Rahmen (teils mit Wunschgeometrie) sind auch ziemlich niedrig in meinen Augen. Günstiger als bestimmte französische Rahmen und haltbarer obendrein.

Usw. usf...also nach meinem Gusto bitte Klarlack über den Ist-Zustand und nix verändern! *g*


----------



## Scrat (27. September 2006)

isah schrieb:


> das eine problem des sports ist der preis.. trial kostet ein vermoegen..



Ich frag' mich echt, woher die Meinung kommt... 'n gutes Trialrad (für den Einstieg) kostet um die 500-1000 EUR, und damit kommt man locker mal die ersten 2-3 Jahre aus.

Zum Vergleich kann man mal im DH/FR-Forum "nebenan" mitlesen - dort wird sowas lässig mal eben im Monat nur in *Teile* investiert, weil (zumindest erscheint es mir stellenweise so) der Mut mal wieder größer war als das Können.



isah schrieb:


> und das andere, wenn man die grund techniken mal raus hat.. am beispiel vom mador aus dem forum.. es hat vll 2-3 monate gedauert und er konnte quasi jede grundtechnik, mal vom hook abgesehen..  ist es einfach langweilig, der sport 'flasht' nicht.. und nach einer gewissen zeit geht es einfach kaum voran.. und es dreht sich letzendlich nur noch um cm, und darum diese zu halten..
> 
> das ist meine sicht der dinge. jemand der den sport wirklich nur als nebenbei hobby betreibt, so 2x die woche oder so.. fuer den ist das vll ok, kA



Selbst wenn man die Grundtechniken alle bis zu einer gewissen Höhe beherrscht, gibt es trotzdem immer noch zigtausend Stellen, wo man sich ausleben kann, und wo man immer wieder was neues versuchen kann. Wie hat hier jemand im Forum in der Signatur stehen? "Ein einziger Stein kann Dich einen ganzen Tag lang beschäftigen." oder so ähnlich - genau das ist es.

Und wer das Cityfahren (City == alles, was eckig ist...) leid ist, kann sich ja auch mal nach "natürlichen" Hindernissen umschauen - Steine, Baumstämme, Hänge, "krumme" Anfahrten etc. pp.

Wer noch mehr "Kicks" beim Trialen sucht, kann ja auch einfach mal auf einen Wettkampf kommen (Aber bitte die Sache nicht zu verbissen sehen, wir sind schließlich alle zum Spaß hier, oder?) - drei Versuche für eine Sektion, die man vorher nicht trainieren durfte - das verspricht doch genug Spannung 

Trotzdem kann ich die Frage von Balu verstehen - wenn man weiß, daß man der einzige Trialer im weiteren Umkreis ist, kommt man schon öfter mal ins Zweifeln, ob man vielleicht der einzige "Doofe" ist - aber ich geb' hier in Kaiserslautern die Hoffnung auch nicht auf, daß außer mir noch jemand fährt - schließlich sind KL und Göttingen etwa gleichgroß und dort gibt's auch mehr als einen Trialer 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## koxxdriver (27. September 2006)

da hast du föllig recht is hammer schlim in rostock haben jetzt auch 4 trialer wegen zeimangel aufgehört hammer schlim


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2006)

okay das mit den kosten vom dh sport zuvergleichen gilt für mich nicht wirklich. ab spüre es grade selber, habe mir mal vorgenommen mal nichts fürs rad auszugeben, aber es geht einfach nicht, man hat soviel verschleiß (ich fahre fast jeden tag). und kleinvieh, macht bei einem schüler, auch mist.


----------



## bbbikesde (29. September 2006)

Back to the roots !   Kommt am Wochenende nach Schotten, da ist für jeden was dabei. Trial stirbt nur aus, wenn keiner was dagegen macht. Deshalb veranstalten wir zum ersten Mal ein Trial. Nur durch ein Trainingsangebot und kompetente Beratung können wir junge Trialer ( manchmal auch ältere ) dazu motivieren, sich wirklichen Herausforderungen zu stellen.


----------



## biketrialer (29. September 2006)

bbbikesde schrieb:


> Back to the roots !    Nur durch ein Trainingsangebot und kompetente Beratung können wir junge Trialer ( manchmal auch ältere ) dazu motivieren, sich wirklichen Herausforderungen zu stellen.



ein trialer motiviert sich selbst.......sonst ist wäre man schliesslich kein trialer geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (1. Oktober 2006)

biketrialer schrieb:


> ein trialer motiviert sich selbst.......sonst ist wäre man schliesslich kein trialer geworden



AMEN

....fahre seit uber 5 jahren SOLO da keiner in 100km kreis trialt und habe trotzdem spass daran und motivation!


----------



## roborider (1. Oktober 2006)

Also meiner Meinung nach sind 100 im Monat sehr viel, zumindest für Schüler .... wer bekommt schon 100 Taschengeld im Monat


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2006)

roborider schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach sind 100â¬ im Monat sehr viel, zumindest fÃ¼r SchÃ¼ler .... wer bekommt schon 100â¬ Taschengeld im Monat



jo das sehe ich auch so. und wenn man in den ferien arbeiten will gehts nicht weil sonst das rad eifersÃ¼chtig wird.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Oktober 2006)

ja das problem hatte und habe ich auch. bin mit meinen ollen 20 jahren immernoch schüler. und hab keine kohle. brauchte n nebenjob. man findet aba schwer einen, bei dem man gute arbeitszeiten, gute arbeitsbedingungen, und gutes geld hat....: naja hatte jetzt einen und bald n neuen, und dann kommt die kohle fürn biek schon zusamen....man wie ich mich freue


----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ja das problem hatte und habe ich auch. bin mit meinen ollen 20 jahren immernoch schüler. und hab keine kohle. brauchte n nebenjob. man findet aba schwer einen, bei dem man gute arbeitszeiten, gute arbeitsbedingungen, und gutes geld hat....: naja hatte jetzt einen und bald n neuen, und dann kommt die kohle fürn biek schon zusamen....man wie ich mich freue



dann mach mal hinne mein Freund! Du wolltest mich eigentlich
letzten Monat schon besucht haben!  

[und bitte bitte KEIN 20"]


----------



## t-time1991 (30. Januar 2007)

also ums ma klar zustellen ich spreche aus erfahrung wenn man die leute nicht beim trialen sehen würdewürde man den sport denke ich ma nicht kennen ich selbe hatte keine ahnung das es trial auch mim bike gibt und die jugend (ich gehöre dazu mit grad ma 15 jahren) braucht vorbilder ich habe vor 2 jahren angefangen mim streeten habe dann öfters den trialsrider aka. martin gesehen und er war wie ein vorbild (ich sag nur : jetzt fahrt auch ma nicht nur gucken ) dann habe ich einiges ausprobiert wie dirt und dh aber jetzt bin ich soweit das ich denke ich kann mir ein trialbike zulegen und das prob was in diesem thread angesprochen wurde mit ausdauer das stimmt aber man lernt am anfang sehr viel. ein tag hab ich mich aufen sidehop vom hinterrad konzentriert und ich konnte ihn dann schon recht gut okay ab und su noch aussetzer (liegt viell noch am bike-> specilized p2) aber ich denke mim trialbike werde ich schon sicherer sein also ride on und seit ein vorbild für die jugend und macht den sport bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (31. Januar 2007)

Ach scheiß gerede.
Trial wird nie austerben weil es einfach der absolut geilste sport ist den es gibt. Mal ehrlich gesagt es gibt doch nichts cooleres als nach Hause zu kommen sich aufs bike zu hauen und ne Runde zu drehen. Das mußte einfach mal gesagt werden

joesen


----------



## curry4king (31. Januar 2007)

stimmt gibt nix geileres als nach Hause zu kommen und sich auf sein 20" zu schwingen


----------



## t-time1991 (31. Januar 2007)

ja klar isses geil aber was wäre wenn die kids einen nicht die ganze zeit beim biken sehen würden??


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2007)

hä??? ich seh in deinem post keinen sinn


----------



## t-time1991 (1. Februar 2007)

also wenn man die sportart nicht so erleben würde und seine vorbilder hätte die man öfters sieht dann würde man nichts von der sportart kennen und mit der ausdauer das is halt so wenn man die vorbilöder hat will man auch so gut werden wie die das hält einen finde ich am sport


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> die vorbilöder



yeah!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2007)

Mies
Im Ãbrigen seh ich Das genauso.Ich bin auch durch einen Trialer hier in KÃ¶ln Ã¼berhaupt zum Trialen gekommenHabs gesehn,habs probiert-bin dabei geblieben.
MfG


----------



## DH Kierspe (1. Februar 2007)

Moin,
ich muss meinen senf auch mal dazugeben

ich wohne zwar nicht in wipperfürht(nahe köln) aber hier is gut was los haben im moment 3 gruppen von anfänger bis experten und so kommen auch schon die 6(!)jährigen ans trialfahren.
im moment sind alle zusammen ohne trainer 25-30stk. und was uns so freut darunter sind 9 richtig gute mädchen.
in lindlar einer nachbarstadt von wipperfürth haben wir auch eine trial gruppe im therapeutischen sinn errichten.
ich habe z.B. durch trial gelernt mit adhs umzugehen!!!
was schliessen wir daraus???
Natürlich das trial nicht nur ein hobby oder ein sport ist sondern auch eine therapeutische maßname
wir sind nur leider mit den fahrrädern hängen geblieben haben zwar genug aber meist nur diesen stahlschei§§
naja in wipperfürth haben wir 4 gesponsorte fahrräder alles monty alp´06 modelle und in der expertengruppe haben alle bis auf einer ihre eigenen fahrräder.
in lindlar machen wir auch so 4-6 mal im jahr fahrrad- und motorradtrial angebote auf dem trialgelände des motorradtrialclubs msc dreckenach in der nähe von koblens
also in wipperfürth und lindlar gibt es genug trialer um in ganz deutschland neue trialerkolonien zu gründen 

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Eisbein (1. Februar 2007)

das hört sich ja echt gut an. weiter so


----------

